# A few questions *searched*



## NYCESER (Dec 10, 2005)

I just recently decided to exit the honda scene.....So i picked up a clean 1991 SER......5 speed......very nice car.......Now I mite go all motor but I have always been a turbo guy....so I have done some research and still am coming up with a few questions.....forgive me if 1 or 2 are all motor related.....ok here we go.......................


1. I was planning on turboing my stock sr20 motor and buying a jdm sr20de and adding je pistons to it.......my goal is like 350-375whp.....should I just go ahead and get the rods or are the stock rods with arp rod bolts fine for that???

2. I was planning on using a greddy e manage pro.....whats your feelings on this???

3. Do i need the maf unit if i have the emanage??? and do i need a larger map sensor also??

4. And my 1 all motor question....If i dont go turbo i am gonna pick up a sr16ve.....if i use the emanage will that actavate the vvl????


thanks


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

1) stock jdm sr20 blocks can hold over 500whp, so, yes, stock is fine

2) emanage is highly recommended for turbo sr20's if you dont wanna go with aem or jwt ecu

3) emanage can use gm map sensors, but you dont have to (i think)...not too sure

4) emanage cannot activate vvl from what i know. you have to buy an msd 2-step rpm activator


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

check out www.sr20forum for some good info too. Especailly on the VVL motor.


----------

